# Pages (v1.15) sur iOS 5.0 - Disparition "saut de page"



## serrano-n (15 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Depuis la dernière mise a jour de pages sur mon iPad, j'ai consaté la disparition des fonctions "saut de pages", etc ... 

L'avez vous aussi remarqué ? Y a t il une combinaison pour le faire ? Est ce fait exprès ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## EX2945 (17 Octobre 2011)

De meme, j'ai également constaté cette disparition de la barre d'outil et je n'ai pas réussi à le trouver dans les onglets...


----------



## serrano-n (18 Octobre 2011)

Comme mentionné dans un précédent tweet, j'ai trouvé la solution, il faut laisser son doigt appuyé, chosir "inserer", puis "saut de page" !


----------



## EX2945 (3 Novembre 2011)

Merci


----------

